# Burstner control panel removal



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Can anyone enlighten me on how the control panel is removed above the hab door,I'd like to run some cabling behind it for neatness but don't want to damage it,thanks.....Dave


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Mine is just clipped in top and bottom. I just spring it out of the groove.


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

The one I have the panel unclips then the base plate can be unscrewed. There was about 6 inches or so of extra cable but if you need to you can just unclip the wire. 

WARNING the plug has no tab and looks as though it will go back either way so mark which way round the plug came out.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

So just a carefully placed screwdriver should do it then ???


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

You have to unscrew the plate first to get to the plug. Then you will have to find a way to get the wooden panel off. Never gone that far yet


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

Just checked on my 'New' Panel and the fixing is different from the old one. It has no obvious way of getting it off!. I suspect you may have this one. I will check in the paperwork that came with it to see if it details how to get it off.


----------

